# Tri litter shows their spots



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, it looks like there's just a few with tri markings in Adamant's latest couple of litters. first are the babies from The Girlz, who are Adamant's, and they are about a week old now:



This little rascal is the only tri in the first litters off of Adamant and The Girlz. He would not let me get a face shot, which is a 
shame as I find him to be utterly cute and adorable. But these pics kind of tell that story...









His brothers, a marked chocolate {or is he marked faux chocolate or maybe a marked burmese? There is a c^h bucketing around in the mix) and a marked satin blue:







Then there are the ones of of the little diluted satin blue doe. They are about 11 days old. There appears to be no tri markings in this litter, but I am very happy to have more marked blue and chocolate mousies. They are still quite little, and I'm hoping that the shadings I imagine I see will become more apparent as they grow.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little cutie with the dark face in the bottom piccie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One the little sisters from this same litter got caught, probably the same day I took dad out of the tank so he could try with Adamantina, and she popped out three very nicely sized pinkers yesterday. I'm so glad it was three good sized and not 10 tiny underdeveloped red ones.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I forgot to mention that the older litters are now about ten weeks old now. Adamant and Adamantina should have a new litter sometime this week. They are both 'proper' tris, having unbrindled spots of color, entirely in his case, and mostly in hers. So we'll see what we see. I'd like to get a nice big albino PEW somewhere along in here to pump up the size of my tris a bit. I like bigger meeces (I don't dislike the small ones...), and I love strong tails. That bit of shopping will prbably be what spurs me to hook up with another breeder at a show or through a mousie train.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What color is the older one with the dark nose? I have one similarly colored, but with pink eyes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The one in the last of the pix?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, that one.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a c^h diluted tri with blue/brown splashing and points; you could call her a satin splashed shaded siamese tri. With some of the tris, words just simply do not suffice!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

She's pretty! I'm fairly sure my boy isn't


> a c^h diluted tri with blue/brown splashing and points


 but still, she's pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The light colored little ones in that same litter will probably look a lot like big sister when they get older.


----------

